# doggie door



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

What is the best dog door out there.
We just moved in our new home.. and chester go outside but we do not have a dogie door.
I would like to install one .. but we live in woodlot backing. The other day a mean yep mean squiral was on our deck trying to get in our slidig door. Is there a dog door that we can use were puppies can go out and nothing like cats squials and spiders come in








Not to mention in winter it does get very cold
Any suggestions?
Is there one better then the other.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I can only suggest that since you live where there are woods behind your home do not let your little one go out by himself. It is just too dangerous to chance.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well i was thinking it would be good while i work from home and he is in the living room with me.. He can just go out and I can still see hime from the window. We would not let them go out by themself because we have seen a hawk out there... So no he would not have access when we are not around to the door. Well at least that is what im thinking. I have see one werre there is a replacement sliding door.. but I wanted to see if anyone elase had one.. before we invest 200.00


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I have to agree with Pat--I really don't think you should let him outside by himself even if you are inside. You wouldn't be able to get out there fast enough if a hawk, coyote, fox, ect... wanted to get him. Perri is outdoor trained as well, and I live in the country too. I know it can be a hassle always taking them out, but it really is better to be safe I think. JMO.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Well i was thinking it would be good while i work from home and he is in the living room with me.. He can just go out and I can still see hime from the window. We would not let them go out by themself because we have seen a hawk out there... So no he would not have access when we are not around to the door. Well at least that is what im thinking. I have see one werre there is a replacement sliding door.. but I wanted to see if anyone elase had one.. before we invest 200.00[/B]


 *Wait let me get this straight. You want a doggie door so your little dog can go outside by himself while you watch him from your living room? You want to WATCH a hawk take your dog? If you have seen a hawk around... you should be outside with your dog on a leash to make sure that hawk knows the dog is not gonna leave the ground.

I sure do hope I have totally misunderstood this.









enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

I saw something on tv last night....
One woman wanted a safe way for her little dogs to go outside by themselves
so she had an enclosure built (off of a custom doghouse that is nicer than my real home)







that allowed the little ones out but didn't allow predators access to them. Interesting.
Another woman had a doggie door installed that had some sort of sensor on it that only allowed
her pets (with corresponding sensor) to enter or exit therby keeping out other animals or
perhaps intruders that might be able to fit through a doggie door.
I saw it on HGTV and they said there were links on their site for more info.
I would have to agree though with the others that have cautioned you to not let a little one
outside by themselves as there are some on here that have lost pets that way, whether by
cars or predators. They're more important than the inconvience is.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, please don't let your babies out alone, especially if you live near the woods. As Melanie said, you don't want to watch a hawk fly off with your baby!!!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

ok guys I get what your saying. So no doggie door for chester.







He is do demanding.. at times... especially when I 'm working. Chelsey will use the wee wee pad but he will not. Chester will go right beside it . 
I did get him to use it for a while but he prefers not to and I'm tired of the mess. I have totally spoiled him because I work from home now and only go in the office sometimes.. I used to take him out at lunch but now I’m being over worked it hard to do that, I'm lucky if I get lunch. 
Believe me a look and listen for that hawk everyday.. When we saw him out there a few weeks ago the puppies did not leave this home. We are lucky we have a three dog parks in the area to take them too.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241576
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, that's EXACTLY what could happen. I've said it before, and I will say it again, I watched a Hawk carry off my roomate's VERY large Iguana. If you are home, or not, DO NOT install a doggie door. You are NOT in a safe area. It's up to you to make sure your little one is out of harms way. 

I am not a fan of doggie doors. I cannot imagine my kids running around the backyard all day, while I'm at work. It wouldn't even cross my mind. Mine, either "hold" it, or go on puppy pads. These are the ONLY choices they are given. They are most certainly NOT running around while unattended.

Please do not risk it.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> ok guys I get what your saying. So no doggie door for chester.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *Thank you so much! Oh believe me I understand your frustration. My daughter's dog, Sir Micro, has some "potty" issues so I have "been there, done that". And all without a newspaper rolled up.









I wish you good luck in figureing out a balance that is good for you and will work for your Chester.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Yep, that's EXACTLY what could happen. I've said it before, and I will say it again, I watched a Hawk carry off my roomate's VERY large Iguana.[/B]



I've heard that in some Latin American countries they eat Iguanas.
They say they taste like........................chicken. 
(not making light of your friends loss BTW)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=241861
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, you're not making light of anything. I've had neighbors, who ate Iguanas and Rabbits. Apparently they both taste like chicken. That's life, and for all we know, we taste like Chicken ~ LOL

Chelsey ~ So glad to hear you've decided to not get a doggie door
















This calls for the dancing chilis


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Well DH will have to make a quick trip home on the days were my knees give out on me. Sometimes I' find an can take them out at lunch and like to as well as it strengthens up my knees, but there are those days were I can’t not even walk down my own stairs.. it just happens. 

It's kind of sad because we always wanted a door so Chester can go out. He is really good at telling us now he has to go. To think we are in a new Detached home, he new right away what door to stand at .









Well at least the puppies love the new home. Maybe we can make some kind of enclosure later one down the road for them so that hawk or anything else out there can't get to them.

I guess that what we get for wanting to be close to Mother Nature. ( spiders hawks ,bunnies and deer )

Anyone have a tip for keeping spiders out. These ones are very big


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Well DH will have to make a quick trip home on the days were my knees give out on me. Sometimes I' find an can take them out at lunch and like to as well as it strengthens up my knees, but there are those days were I can’t not even walk down my own stairs.. it just happens.
> 
> It's kind of sad because we always wanted a door so Chester can go out. He is really good at telling us now he has to go. To think we are in a new Detached home, he new right away what door to stand at .
> 
> ...


I used to have spiders and got Terminix to come 4 times a year. They check all around the house outside and get rid of their nests. That's the best way. They don't even come in the house or in the area where K & C play outside. If there is ever a problem between the times they come out, they will make a special trip at no extra charge.

Gosh, I wouldn't let Chester outside without a fence or a leash. Just too dangerous in so many ways, IMHO.


----------



## mpd (Jun 2, 2005)

> Well DH will have to make a quick trip home on the days were my knees give out on me. Sometimes I' find an can take them out at lunch and like to as well as it strengthens up my knees, but there are those days were I can’t not even walk down my own stairs.. it just happens.
> 
> It's kind of sad because we always wanted a door so Chester can go out. He is really good at telling us now he has to go. To think we are in a new Detached home, he new right away what door to stand at .
> 
> ...



Chelsey,

Do you think getting a bigger box would help contain his accidents? Also, how about a doggy door that goes out to an outside pen so the hawk could not get him but he would still have his outside relief area?


Good luck! Sorry to hear about your knees!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=242003
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope a bigger box does not help at all .. I have there play pen set up and the other day i put his crate in there with there nice blankie so hime and chelsey can go in there and relax.. well they were so excited to see there blanket again.. and they both rean in side the crate.. this a a really big crate in the play pen.. there is enoough room for the wee pad and food and room to play. Well when i got lunch i went go get chestet and he was on te blanket by him self and chelsy was on the floor.. I was wondering why the blanket was out of the crate.. until i looked in it... he whent inside the crate.. and Chesly must have said to him you can keep that smelly blanket.. He never used to do this before. he never went in his crate. I really spoiled him. he use to wait until i came home from work before . Now i'm at home he is just making a mess all over.. it's a lot of work to keep cleaning up after him. I know it time things will get better but right now it driving me nuts , he despretly wants ot go out side like before.. and not wait on us , poor chester...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

It might take a little handywork, but maybe the idea someone else mentioned about the the doggy door leading to an enclosed pen type area would work. I have thought about it for my back deck or my front porch...but only if it was completely enclosed all the way around and the top too. I have some pages I copied off the internet of some outside cat enclosures that I was seriously considering for my cats and malts...so they could go in and out...but money and lack of a handy husband has kept me from it.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

yep i was thinking the same thing... We have the same problem Brinkley and Neylands Mom 

lack of money and lack of handy DH







Actually I do most of the handy stuff around here but i don't know how to use a power saw, and i dont' want to.. that is scary 

I have to say DH is very good with installing light fixtures but that's were it stops







So we would have to hire someone to do that for the puppies..


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=242003
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess we need to get an exterminator. I did not even know spiders had nest ... i'm used to seeing tiny ones and i have a fobia of these things. Now there are these huge things were we live..mostly out side.. but still to scarry for me.. I was in such a panic the first month living here.. exterminator here we come. 
Thank you


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

What part of the country do you live in cuz if you live in the country, you might have snakes outside. I can't tell you how many times I've walked up on one, and not friendlies, either, I seem to have a penchant for finding copperheads, lucky me. Only this year, since The Armadillos have moved in, we haven't seen any snakes!! Honestly, those are the wierdest looking creatures, they have just invaded our neighborhood.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

Here in Aussie, you can get these things that plug into your power outlet and they let off some sonic something, anyway they stop all the little nasty critters from getting into your home, but they have no affect with dogs, cats, etc.
Since we have them in Aussie and we are so far behind you guys, you should surely have them. Try your hardware store.

With the playpen you have, is it tall enough that you could put a top on it and let them have access outside in that??????, just a thought.


----------

